# Jetbeam BC 40 or Fenix TK 35



## tsask (Apr 17, 2011)

Ive been considering that TK 35, Fenix toughnesss and 800 lumens. Today I saw a banner ad here at CPF:thumbsup: for the new Jetbeam BC 40. I get the impression from the Jetbeam AD that it throws more light than the TK 35. Which 2 x 18650 light to get???


----------



## mrlysle (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd say go by which ever you like the looks of the best. Their probably close enough in actual output/beam profile it's gonna be aesthetics that makes your decision. Some of the guys say the TK35 has some rattles to it, due to some plastic parts, and the Jetbeam looks to be "slightly" better all aluminum built. I would like one or the other myself, but like you, I haven't made up my mind yet! Good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't forget to check out the UI of each. You may prefer the features of one or the other.


----------



## think2x (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I couldn't resist any longer! I just ordered the JB BC40 for a few reasons. 
1. $62.50 after discounts.
2. Dead simple UI
3. Smaller than the XM-L Maglite I just put together that cost me $58 in parts.
4. My first Jetbeam.


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 17, 2011)

think2x said:


> Well I couldn't resist any longer! I just ordered the JB BC40 for a few reasons.
> 1. $62.50 after discounts.
> 2. Dead simple UI
> 3. Smaller than the XM-L Maglite I just put together that cost me $58 in parts.
> 4. My first Jetbeam.


 

LOL basically my same reasons too. Why does it have to be so ugly though?


----------



## thedukeoftank (Apr 17, 2011)

think2x said:


> .....
> 3. Smaller than the XM-L Maglite I just put together that cost me $58 in parts.....


 
Do you have a thread on this build? I would love to see how you did this and what the specs are on the light now. I've been looking for a mag mod to do for a while now.


----------



## think2x (Apr 17, 2011)

thedukeoftank said:


> Do you have a thread on this build? I would love to see how you did this and what the specs are on the light now. I've been looking for a mag mod to do for a while now.


 I don't have the equipment for testing but it's brighter than the Mag P7 build I did. I can PM you links to my parts list.

EDIT: No, I didn't do a build thread. They are all basically the same to do and are plentiful to find.

I sent you links to my parts list for my build.


----------



## thedukeoftank (Apr 17, 2011)

Does it still retain focusability?


----------



## tsask (Apr 17, 2011)

think2x said:


> Well I couldn't resist any longer! I just ordered the JB BC40 for a few reasons.
> 1. $62.50 after discounts.
> 2. Dead simple UI
> 3. Smaller than the XM-L Maglite I just put together that cost me $58 in parts.
> 4. My first Jetbeam.


WOW! that is a compelling case for the Jetbeam at $63 it's at least $50 LESS than the TK 35!!!


----------



## Dsoto87 (Apr 17, 2011)

That's comparing apples to oranges. If your talking after discounts than its about 30 less which I would gladly pay for the tk35


----------



## think2x (Apr 17, 2011)

Dsoto87 said:


> That's comparing apples to oranges. If your talking after discounts than its about 30 less which I would gladly pay for the tk35


 I seriously thought about the TK35 too but *I'm getting burnt out on "extra modes"*. The 130 lumen low and 830 high seemed like exactly what I needed. 

IMO "throwers" if you will, should only have high. 
If I want less output then I grab my RA Clicky/L1/MD2 or whichever light that's ALWAYS in my left front pocket.

BTW: You are correct, apples to apples is only $30 difference in price. That $30 is a *50% increase* from a percentage standpoint though.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 17, 2011)

All the talk about the green tint in the TK35 rules it out for me. That's why I'm waiting to read a review of the Jetbeam. I also prefer a simple UI with no blinkie modes. The one addition I'd like to see is a removable diffuser like Eagletac gives you but even the T20C2 costs more than this Jetbeam.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 17, 2011)

recDNA said:


> All the talk about the green tint in the TK35 rules it out for me. That's why I'm waiting to read a review of the Jetbeam. I also prefer a simple UI with no blinkie modes. The one addition I'd like to see is a removable diffuser like Eagletac gives you but even the T20C2 costs more than this Jetbeam.


 
I have both the tk35 and bc40 there are the about the same brightness. If your worried about green tint go with the bc40 jetbeam is really good about there LEDs being the correct color. Look at me quick look on YouTube under SBFlashlightGuy


----------



## jbrett14 (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjmJk38RQ10&feature=related

Very similar beams. I too have been looking at both of these. I think I will wait until one of them comes out with a switch on the head end. 

The TK35 is a better configuration if you want to pack the light. The BC40 is a much better value.

I have the TK30 and it feels very good but it's not very easy to pack.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm in the same dilemna as you are, since the BC40 came out, doubts about getting the Fenix TK35 arose. So here's a list of PRO's and CON's i compiled based on my own personal research:

Fenix TK35

Pro:
1. Handy
2. Many modes (incl. Strobe, SOS, Beacon)
3. Good Thrower and Flooder
4. Durable (one guy here in the threads uses it when snorkelling)

Con:
1. Tint lottery (only matters to those who use it in lower modes)
2. Not exactly cheap (about 100 US Dollars or so)
3. Odd shaped
4. Plastic boot (might crack if it hits bottom first)
5. Steel screws corrode (by the same guy who uses it for snorkelling)
6. Rattling sound in the mode switch (easily fixed by adding a double sided tape on one end and not removing the cover of the other end. This double sided tape (the 3M one, not the thin one) covers the slack of the mode button preventing it from rattling, the drawback only, you might bump the switch and it will easily change modes due to the absence of slack)
7. no SS Beizel (would have added a nice touch and more durability for times the light drops on its head)

JetBeam BC40

PRO:
1. Good Throw and Flood (based on the only video i saw from the Jetbeam Website with the Chinese dude)
2. Watertight (as shown in the video when it got dunked in a steam)
3. Cheap (almost half the price of the Fenix TK35)
4. Can be used as a defensive weapon (again, as per Chinese video)
5. JetBeam guaranteed quality (even if these are in the budget lines (B-series) it comes from a company known to make extremely high quality products)

CON:
1. Two modes (LOW and HIGH) For those who'd like to have more modes available, this aint for you. I find strobe very useful to ward off any aggressive animals i encounter at night. Beacon when I walk along the side of the road at night so passing cars wont sideswipe me. SOS for obvious reasons. 
2. Fugly (Well to some it may look ugly with its thin shaft and bulging head, tadpole anyone?) but personally I dont mind using a light of this size, would have hoped it had an SS Beizel though coz as the demo said, it could be used in self-defense so it wouldnt hurt to have an SS Beizel to give it more OOMPH should you strike anyone/anything with its head.
3. Size. Careful consideration is needed if you plan to just throw this in your small pack, Big backpacks, no problem, but if youre packing light, you might have to hang this from your belt.
4. Dependability Now i add this as a CON at this point because this is relatively a new light, so not too many owners have given feedback about this unlike the Fenix TK35 that has been around for quite some time and there are more happy owners than those owners who hate it so that alone gives Fenix an advantage when it comes to dependability (or customer satisfaction if you will)

As you can see, it's still a toss up with no exact clear winner. But based on personal preferences, you reading this can come to your own conclusion what you gain or lose when you get one or the other.

For me, I'm still going for the one with more light modes coz for 40 US Dollars more, I have a flashlight that can do more than just illuminate.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 17, 2011)

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> I have both the tk35 and bc40 there are the about the same brightness. If your worried about green tint go with the bc40 jetbeam is really good about there LEDs being the correct color. Look at me quick look on YouTube under SBFlashlightGuy



Thanks for making the video comparison for us. The Jetbeam looked a little brighter to me as well as whiter. It would be nice to see each at 100 yards and 200 yards to judge throw better if you ever feel like it.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 17, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Thanks for making the video comparison for us. The Jetbeam looked a little brighter to me as well as whiter. It would be nice to see each at 100 yards and 200 yards to judge throw better if you ever feel like it.


 
would have been nice if there was a side by side comparison. well, at least there's no tint issues with the Jetbeam.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 19, 2011)

roadkill1109 said:


> would have been nice if there was a side by side comparison. well, at least there's no tint issues with the Jetbeam.


 
I'll do one this week between the two showing both beam shots on a wall


----------



## purelite (Apr 19, 2011)

I really dont understand the attraction to the TK35. To me the BC40 is a great looking light. Theres only so many ways to design the appearance of a light. To me it's a classic design with some features that remind me of Surefire and McGizmo customs. The TK35 has got to be the ugliest thing I have ever seen!!! It looks like something you would buy at Walmart or ACE hardware. And rusting screws and cheap plastic housings? And green tints? And rattling components? I like Fenix and carry an LD15 as an EDC and love it but some of their stuff is just ugly and in this case overpriced. And having to use tape ? You gotta be kidding

I think Jetbeam has really done something cool here with the BC line. These lights are made well and are a great deal for the money. In the case of the BC40 I think they have a real sleeper here and I am hoping they have started a trend in flashlights that will make high performance lights more attainable to the more financailly challenged. I like everything about the BC40 , even the simple two modes. I tire of toggling thru modes with the tailcap and always searching for the level I want and if not timed right I have to cycle thru again to find it.

With the BC40 you can get a cutting edge light and still have money for the next latest and greatest which will hit the market 2 months after this one.

Fenix TK35? Ugly bad tint and cheaply made /overpriced

JB BC40 ? I cant find one tihng wrong yet . Time will tell.


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 19, 2011)

Just ordered the bc40 from china. Now I'll try to forget about it until it comes

Why I chose bc40 over the TK35:

1) simpler UI
2) No 25 min throttling
3) I find long thin bodes easier to hold
4) cheaper - not that I can't afford a TK35, it just means I don't have to worry about losing/breaking it as much

Getting ready to kick myself when the U2 version comes out...


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 19, 2011)

monkeyboy said:


> Just ordered the bc40 from china. Now I'll try to forget about it until it comes
> 
> Why I chose bc40 over the TK35:
> 
> ...


 
How much did you save ordering it from China? I think my end price was around $62 here in the US.


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 19, 2011)

pageyjim said:


> How much did you save ordering it from China? I think my end price was around $62 here in the US.


 
It was $80 inc shipping to the UK (I think about $60 exc shipping)
If I order from the US I usually get hit with big import duty but not normally with hong kong or china so it's better for me.
There's a UK company charging £80 ($130)!


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, I didn't realize you were in the UK. Guess I should have seen the big UK by your avatar.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 19, 2011)

think2x said:


> Well I couldn't resist any longer! I just ordered the JB BC40 for a few reasons.
> 1. $62.50 after discounts.
> 2. Dead simple UI
> 3. Smaller than the XM-L Maglite I just put together that cost me $58 in parts.
> 4. My first Jetbeam.



+1 It's in the wind now.


----------



## B0wz3r (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been wanting a 'big gun' for a while, and had been mulling a 2x18650 EagleTac because they're the only ones available with a neutral emitter that I've heard of.

This new Jetbeam is awfully tempting though, based on price and tint from what everyone's been saying. I would be willing to get one that's cool as long as it's not bluish or greenish.

I also like the UI; I normally dislike two-mode twisty UI's in an EDC, but for a light like this, it makes sense... you're not going to be using this for EDC purposes, so two modes should be fine for the kinds of things you'd be using a light like this for. The simpler UI means less to go wrong with the light as well.

And, I kind of like the way it looks, and my JB's have been great lights so far.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 19, 2011)

Received BC40 today. I find the box to be rather comical, "Try Me!" in bright colours reminds me of the last time I tickled Elmo in Toys R Us. The light is well made with Jetbeam's signature quality and I'm happy to see decent thickness of the battery tube. The emitter is perfectly centered and I love the simple UI, thank goodness there's no pre-flash between modes. To top it off, it has a forward clicky and it can tailstand. Kind of strange that the (plastic) cigar ring swivels after installation, kind of defeat the purpose of its dual role as an anti-roll device.

Between BC40 and TK35, it's very hard to determine which is brighter without doing a sphere measurement, they're pretty close. TK35 has a slightly more defined hotspot with a creamy tint, BC40's is smoother and white. All in all, BC40 is well worth the price for a Jetbeam.


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 19, 2011)

purelite said:


> I really dont understand the attraction to the TK35. To me the BC40 is a great looking light. Theres only so many ways to design the appearance of a light. To me it's a classic design with some features that remind me of Surefire and McGizmo customs. The TK35 has got to be the ugliest thing I have ever seen!!!


 
In the dark it doesn't really matter. I'd never buy BC40 because it's too long and has too bright low mode (with short runtime). TK35 is shorter, more compact, still very simple UI but with more useful modes (strobe and SOS are hidden). That's why out of those two I'd choose TK35.

EDIT. Here you can compare throw (BC40 on the left):

http://www.wikilight.de/vergleich.php?a=96&b=83


----------



## Mustangous (Apr 19, 2011)

pageyjim said:


> How much did you save ordering it from China? I think my end price was around $62 here in the US.



Where are you guys ordering them from? 

Im in the same situation, trying to decide. To be honest i really dont like the estetics of either. I prefer something like the Sunwarman M30R or M60R. Looks a bit more stout.


----------



## think2x (Apr 19, 2011)

Mustangous said:


> Where are you guys ordering them from?
> 
> Im in the same situation, trying to decide. To be honest i really dont like the estetics of either. I prefer something like the Sunwarman M30R or M60R. Looks a bit more stout.


 PM sent, check your inbox.


----------



## jbrett14 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just ordered the BC40 a couple days ago. Waiting to compare it to my Fenix TK30, which is the same shape, but with a head that is approx. 12mm larger.

I would probably prefer to have the configuration (2 x 18650 side by side) like the TK35, but it just seems that it ought to have a full cylindrical body. Doesn't look like it would be a nice feel. Maybe it is. Either way, I would like to see either configuration with the switch at the head end. I don't consider these tactical lights and it just makes sense to have these larger search lights to have the switch located where your thumb would be while holding the light with a normal grip. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 19, 2011)

phantom23 said:


> In the dark it doesn't really matter. I'd never buy BC40 because it's too long and has too bright low mode (with short runtime). TK35 is shorter, more compact, still very simple UI but with more useful modes (strobe and SOS are hidden). That's why out of those two I'd choose TK35.
> 
> EDIT. Here you can compare throw (BC40 on the left):
> 
> http://www.wikilight.de/vergleich.php?a=96&b=83




Darn! I wish I saw those beamshots before I ordered the BC40. Looks like the TK35 beats the BC40 and the TK41 MURDERS the BC40. My BC40 hasn't even arrived yet and I'm already disappointed. I should know better to order before I read a review. The price just sucked me right in. Looks like the TK41 is worth the money.

After studying that site for awhile I'm impressed by all of the Olights however there is no V3 to compare them to. The M3X beats the TK41 IMO

Watch for my BC40 in the Marketplace boys and girls.


----------



## Mustangous (Apr 19, 2011)

think2x said:


> PM sent, check your inbox.


 
Thank you very much! Now it time to spend some money.


----------



## Mustangous (Apr 19, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Darn! I wish I saw those beamshots before I ordered the BC40. Looks like the TK35 beats the BC40 and the TK41 MURDERS the BC40. My BC40 hasn't even arrived yet and I'm already disappointed. I should know better to order before I read a review.  The price just sucked me right in. Looks like the TK41 is worth the money.


If it was for the AA's i would buy it. Wish I could use lithiums with it.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 19, 2011)

Man, even my TD15X compares well with the BC40 in throw! The MPP1 is still a pretty owning thrower.....I thought the head of the BC40 looked pretty big though.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 19, 2011)

Mustangous said:


> If it was for the AA's i would buy it. Wish I could use lithiums with it.



Unlike the TK40 you CAN use L91 lithium AA's in the TK41.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 19, 2011)

srfreddy said:


> Man, even my TD15X compares well with the BC40 in throw! The MPP1 is still a pretty owning thrower.....I thought the head of the BC40 looked pretty big though.



I never noticed the BC40 has an OP reflector. That's probably killing it.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, but I ended up ordering an Acrylite FF-99 lens for my TD15X, not here yet (they accidentally sent me a hardcoat acrylic), but based on the p60 sized one I got, its going to enlarge the hotspot a bit, while not totally killing throw, which is going to be a pretty awesome beam pattern. I know I'll never need the full throw...


----------



## snala (Apr 20, 2011)

So this would be really interesting if Fenix brings out a TK31 then to replace the TK30. Be similar to the Jetbeam format with the TK41's performance. Would probably cost a bit more than the BC40 though but then what would you do?


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 20, 2011)

Output of the BC40 looks to be about the same as the TK35/41. I don't consider throw to be all that important.


----------



## DLite57 (Apr 20, 2011)

I was a member here before, but seems the changes tossed me out? Now a "newbie" again!
I have a TD15 that is really impressive & am looking for a budget-minded XM-L light, so was considering the J.B. BC40. As with others, the price was just to tempting?
Now, will look elsewhere. I have a J.B. Jet-III PRO Ultra that is a great light, just one hard UI to get used to.
Glad to be back & thanks for the advice on the BC40. Will now consider a TK35/41, though a bit more in price? Have to talk nice to the wife about this one!:laughing:
Jeff


----------



## DLite57 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just read another thread about the BC40. Looked like a:thumbsdow? I'm looking for a decent priced XM-L light, a thrower to up from my TD15 (420L).
Love my TD15, saw this BC40, now am confused. I have a JET-III PRO Ultra that is great (225L), but a funky UI. The build quality of JETBeams are just fantastic, thus my reason for considering this.
I know where to order with my CPF discount, plus 2 more 18650 batteries, but need a little more reassurance before I take the leap?:thinking:
Any help would be great. Downloaded the video onto my "i"thing to watch, hoping that might convince me after 20x!
Can't beat the price, is a thrower like I want, so should I go for it? Plus, it's a JETBeam!:twothumbs
Jeff


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 20, 2011)

Did you see the website with beamshots? The BC40 is just on par with the TD15X, which throws less than the TD15, so no, this isn't a thrower.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 21, 2011)

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> I'll do one this week between the two showing both beam shots on a wall



Thanks bro! We will wait for that!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm...so basing on your replies, is it better to go for the TK35 or the BC40?


----------



## purelite (Apr 21, 2011)

Just got my BC40. 

Now I can solidly say this is the BEST deal going right now. Seriously, it's very well made and I see theres alot of talk about throw and lack of it on this light. Unfortunately last night it was foggy with alot of mist in the air which cut down on the throw a bit. But I have a foot ball field across from my house and it did pretty good. Does the OP reflector affect throw ? Yes a bit but this thing still throws pretty damn good. It is a better thrower than the old Fenix TK40 I had at one point. And damn!!! this thing is bright!!!

Is the ribbed pattern less "grippy" than standard knurling? Yeah it is . Moving the light back and forth in your closed hand like an ice pick grip there is grippyness. twisting the light is easy , no friction there. If your hands were wet it probably will be a bit more slippery than regular knurling. While I like the look of the ribbing I do prefer knurling and the benefits it offers but I can live with it and dont think for my uses it will be an issue at all. It looks cool though and the famous McGizmo custom light designer likes the rib pattern so it cant be that bad right? I like that Jetbeam looks to these cutting edge custome light makers and uses their ideas. It opens the designs to us poor poeple 

There is something else cool about the BC40 that I was hoping for but didnt know for sure. It does take a little tweaking/customizing to work but it can work. See if you can tell what. Its something some JBs can do , others cannot. This one can .

For the money you really cant beat this light. It doesnt have all the bells and whistles of other lights. Sure I would have loved a stainless steel bezel ring and Natural HA (why does everyone do just black nowadays? Jetbeam has done lots of gray/green HA but not this time) but for the price I can be happy with black. Its a matte/satin black so thats good. 

You wont regret getting this light. The output will blow your socks off. Truthfully they could have toned down the "volume" a little and increased runtime which might have been nice but it is fun blowing people away with this thing on high .

My dad just spent $70 bucks on one of those Lenser lights at Lowes and while pretty cool with the adjustable focus its a toy compared to this thing for the same price. He will definitely want one when he sees it.


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 21, 2011)

Finally received ny BC 40. It's kind of like a girl that is not photogenic. It looks a lot better in person. Only complaint that seems to be common and that is that it seems a lot of companies do not take the cigar holder into account when they fit holsters.


----------



## michaelmcgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Just got my BC-40 too and I have never owned a light that is such a great value. The output is awesome! The build quality is fantastic, beam perfect, and I find the two output modes to be very useful.

Worth every sent of $70!


----------



## michaelmcgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Just got my BC-40 too and I have never owned a light that is such a great value. The output is awesome! The build quality is fantastic, beam perfect, and I find the two output modes to be very useful.

Worth every cent of $70!


----------



## DLite57 (Apr 21, 2011)

Seems my 2 posts were to the same thread by mistake? My TD15 is a thrower, but I want one with more output & distance, w/o going broke. Yes, I know it has an OP reflector, making it floody, but purelite refers to it as a "thrower" also. I've seen the videos & beamshots, but even with the OP, this light can go far! Lights up alot also, so not literally a "thrower" by exact definition?
I think I'm going for one now based on more that I've read. Had thought about the TD15x, but the TD15 IS a much better thrower. I love XP-G R5's & am amazed by what can be squeezed out of them. My JET-III PRO Ultra has a beautiful light & for 225L, is a perfect all purpose light. My first JETBeam & why I'm so impressed with them.
I have an idea that maybe this BC40 might have some hidden modes, if that's what purelite is referring to? If not, fine. Only need the 2 modes anyway, anything else just being a bonus.
Did this light come with a holster, as shown on the J.B. video? I'll ask & post after I order it unless someone else answers.
Nice quick review purelite. Answered a lot & helped me. Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 21, 2011)

It came with a holster. It was not in the regular packaging it was loose in the USPS package. I inquired also before ordering due to conflicting reviews on this. I have a couple quality issues with mine but I have an email in waiting for reply.


----------



## purelite (Apr 21, 2011)

No hidden modes. HAHA

You gotta look at the pics !!!!!! I thought it would have been an easy one!!!

what are the quality issues Pagey? Not to bash JB but to let us know what to look for . 

The holster is indeed loose as an afterthought . Once again to have it included in this price is amazing. I dont think I will use it since I dont like dangling holsters that swing around but its made pretty well .


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 21, 2011)

Well this is just mine but about 10-20% of the time when I turn it on in low mode it does not turn on. Actually it comes on momentarily like a forward clicky and then shuts off. And the threads on the head are real rough. I cleaned them and added silicone and it is just real rough. Not in the beginning but where it is tight and near tight where you change modes. And every time I take it apart to look at it the threads are dirty with particles again.


----------



## purelite (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh. Yeah that is a problem. I dont seem to have either issue . Thanx for sharing. If you got it from where I think you did it's gonna be no prob getting it exchanged quick. I hate when stuff like that happens but even with the high end stuff it seems to happen occasionally. Hope you get it resolved quickly and dont let it taint you on the light.


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah I don't foresee a problem. Always disappointing though, and I hate dealing with returns through the mail. If it costs me anything I'd rather just write it off and move on we'll see.


----------



## Sway (Apr 21, 2011)

I received my BC40 yesterday and played around with it a little last night, no issues with the light but the mentioned cigar ring will not work with the holster because the opening at the bottom of it is too small for the ring to pass through. No biggie for me as I doubt I’ll ever use the ring. The supplied lanyard is too small and would not fit over my hand so I made my own out of paracord in a US XL size, easy fix.

Edit: _The holster will work with the cigar ring if you stretch it out, I worked a 2D Mag into it and let it set a few days now the ring will pass through the bottom. The ring is flat on one side and rounded on the the other, it’s work best with the rounded end toward the bezel the flat side can still sang a little on the holster when deployed._ 

The light it’s self is well finished with no sharp edges, the threading is smooth and the head and tail cap have a nice fit. The change from high to low takes about 1/4 inch turn and that makes it real easy to change back and forth between outputs, when you loosen the head for low a very small amount of head wobble can be detected if you bend on it but it's not really an issue you will not notice in daily use unless you look for it but worth mentioning as some have concerns with this type user interface, it's nothing like a wobbly old Mag 

The LED tint is a little to the cool side with no green in this one, very nice I like it. As for the beam I think most will be pleased, the spot is wide and bright with abundant spill. It’s not a thrower like the dedicated smooth reflector greyhounds but it does have legs, it falls just a little behind my DBS with the OP reflector but lights up a much wider path and has brighter spill. 

If you want to save a few bucks get the Jet, if you need a shorter light 164mm vs 233mm or more light modes get the TK35 I really don’t see where you could go wrong with either  

Bottom line, I really like it and think it’s a bargain in the $70.00 price range.

Later
Kelly


----------



## jbrett14 (Apr 21, 2011)

purelite said:


> Just got my BC40.
> There is something else cool about the BC40 that I was hoping for but didnt know for sure. It does take a little tweaking/customizing to work but it can work. See if you can tell what. Its something some JBs can do , others cannot. This one can .


 
Not sure if anyone noticed, or commented yet, but your tail switch is VERY different than mine. What is it?


----------



## jbrett14 (Apr 21, 2011)

I JUST received my BC40. I don't have the TK35 but I do have the TK30. I will be doing some testing tonight.

My preliminary thoughts on this light are VERY POSITIVE! It definitely feels better in the hand than my TK30 AND it's head is much smaller, which is a HUGE plus.

We'll wait until dark for some brightness testing. Later.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, looks like a SW02 clone....wait. It fits C series clickies?


----------



## think2x (Apr 21, 2011)

My came it today too. What's not to like for $63. Compared to my XM-L modded Maglite it's smaller, has a nicer pure white tint (my mag was slightly green/brown), better beam profile and tighter hotspot. Heck, this thing is so white it makes my PD31 look green!
Now if only that big orange ball in the sky would go away so it can play!


----------



## think2x (Apr 21, 2011)

srfreddy said:


> Yeah, looks like a SW02 clone....wait. It fits C series clickies?



It's a Z48, and yes it fits C series tails.

EDIT: Just tried a Solarforce L2P tail cap, works fine with no mods. I bet an L2-S4 tail cap would work good on it too.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh yeah...no ridge thingys.


----------



## purelite (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep its a Z48. But, there is a complication.

The threads mate perfectly. The problem is on the JB tailcap there is a lip inside the cap that mates with the tail end of the body. I notice the JB body seemed a little shorter than comparible 5Mega or Surefire bodies at the tail. On Surefire tailcaps there is no internal lip . The body has to go deeper into th tailcap and make contact way back at the bottom of the tailcap.

I havnt come up with anything better yet but I will start looking for washers and such but right now I use something else. I took one of those springs used to make contact on P60 type dropins and broke off one coil or loop . It took some shaping with pliers and I ground down the sharp points with my rotary tool so as not to gouge the delicate internals of the TC and body and it fit right down past the threads into the base quite snugly and with the very slight spring tension it holds down there very nicely. I was worried about it coming back up and shorting something out but its doing great . I have tested it for 2 days now and not one glitch. No blinking or loss of contact. It hasnt budged. Now I know this may create a llittle bit more resistance electrically but I have not noticed a decrease in output and for me it would be worth it anyway. The JB tailcap/switch is nice and I like how they have copied the McGizmo Mcclicky and it's not the usual cheap overseas switch you see so much nowadays. But I just love the SF clikcies and twisties and how solid and firm they are. The JB switch is a bit light on activation. But I wouldnt hesitate to use and trust it long term. I am wondering if a McGizmo clicky would fit in there. Anyone want to try?


----------



## recDNA (Apr 22, 2011)

roadkill1109 said:


> Hmmm...so basing on your replies, is it better to go for the TK35 or the BC40?


 
If you want a thrower I'd go for the Olight M3X. My BC40 is well worth what I paid for it but I wouldn't call it a thrower or a flood. I'd call it all-purpose. The TK45 offers more flood. The M3X offers more throw. The BC40 offers great value and enough throw or flood for most jobs. I would not recommend the BC40 for spotting objects over 100 yards away. That doesn't really matter to me because without binoculars I don't see objects that far away clearly anyway.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 22, 2011)

I also am not believing the sites beamshots, which show the M3C4 eating the TK41 for dinner, while Fonarik shows the TK41 beating the Catapult V3, which itself beats the M3C4.


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 22, 2011)

srfreddy said:


> I also am not believing the sites beamshots, which show the M3C4 eating the TK41 for dinner, while Fonarik shows the TK41 beating the Catapult V3, *which itself beats the M3C4*.


 
It doesn't, Catapult and M3C4 are really close to eachother..


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 22, 2011)

pageyjim said:


> Well this is just mine but about 10-20% of the time when I turn it on in low mode it does not turn on. Actually it comes on momentarily like a forward clicky and then shuts off. And the threads on the head are real rough. I cleaned them and added silicone and it is just real rough. Not in the beginning but where it is tight and near tight where you change modes. And every time I take it apart to look at it the threads are dirty with particles again.


 
Well a new switch is on the way and for the horrible gritty threads I received $4.00 off my next $140.00 light. I'm going to buy a gallon of gas! Rather than be annoyed every time I change modes I guess I will make it a one mode light. Nice beam but it is my last Jetbeam.


----------



## DLite57 (Apr 22, 2011)

Does the cigar ring spins on all of these BC40s? Seems to defeat the purpose. I'll have to figure out an east fix, as I don't want it rolling when put on a table. Seems to be one thing that all just skip over in the reviews. Ordered mine yesterday & asked about a holster (thanks pj!). For the money, seems to be made well, based on reviews. Not a high-end J.B., but what can you expect for the price?
Will post my impressions probably late Monday when it comes. I don't have a TK35 to compare it with, but the beam shots seem pretty close. Has a larger spill, but a nice white center, so best of both both worlds? There's a video on YouTube that's in German showing some long shots, which look nice. I'm trying to be positive & will look out for the low-mode & thread issues.
Jeff


----------



## recDNA (Apr 22, 2011)

I've had no problems with mine but I know that is no consolation. If you can return it for a new one and it works as it should it shouldn't be that big a problem. If lots of them are like yours that would be a serious problem. If so I'm sure we'll read about it. Good luck with yours. I never even had to lube mine. Believe me I have no ax to grind but I've got 2 Jetbeams and I love them both.


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm over it already. Funny the dealer said the same thing, "not high end JB." I'm too happy with my ET's to worry about it. When a manu. makes lower end products under the same name they risk turning off some customers to garner others. In another thread there are about 6 unanswered questions about JB products left unanswered for over a week. It seems they don't care. Which is fine, I'm glad I found out now. Like I said I have a great single mode light. I do like the beam.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 22, 2011)

srfreddy said:


> I also am not believing the sites beamshots, which show the M3C4 eating the TK41 for dinner, while Fonarik shows the TK41 beating the Catapult V3, which itself beats the M3C4.


 
I have the m3c4 now and buy monday i should have the tk41 so ill show a review between the two and do a beam shot on a wall


----------



## recDNA (Apr 22, 2011)

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> I have the m3c4 now and buy monday i should have the tk41 so ill show a review between the two and do a beam shot on a wall


 
You don't happen to have an M3X to throw into the comparison do you? Don't need a review....just a beamshot comparison.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrett14 (Apr 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I would not recommend the BC40 for spotting objects over 100 yards away. That doesn't really matter to me because without binoculars I don't see objects that far away clearly anyway.


 
Excellent point. I am guessing that most users do NOT use binoculars and therefore do not really need such LONG throwers.

The BC40 throws PLENTY far enough for the naked eye. It's an incredible light, assuming it stands up to the test of time.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd be surprised if it doesn't hold up with such a simple ui. The weakness in any flashlight that has a clicky is the clicky and its nice to know a solarforce clicky will also work in a pinch.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrett14 (Apr 22, 2011)

DLite57 said:


> Does the cigar ring spins on all of these BC40s? Seems to defeat the purpose.


 
I believe so. Mine does, but I don't care. 

I'm not sure what you mean that it "defeats the purpose". Is not the purpose to be able to hold it with a cigar grip. If so, then it works as it should, whether it spins or not.


----------



## Sway (Apr 22, 2011)

jbrett14 said:


> I believe so. Mine does, but I don't care.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean that it "defeats the purpose". Is not the purpose to be able to hold it with a cigar grip. If so, then it works as it should, whether it spins or not.



If the ring was tight fitting it would serve as an anti-roll device (anti-roll bezel), guess you could shim it with a piece of tape around the tube or a dab of glue that would adhere to both surfaces. 

I moved my lanyard from the tail cap hole to the cigar ring and like it not being fixed in place, but I may change my mine again...to each his own 

Later
Kelly


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> You don't happen to have an M3X to throw into the comparison do you? Don't need a review....just a beamshot comparison.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 

Sorry dont have that one


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4JuXBMqoMM

here is a quick video i did with beam shots of the tk35 and bc40 on a wall indoors about 10 ft away


----------



## jbrett14 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sway said:


> If the ring was tight fitting it would serve as an anti-roll device (anti-roll bezel),


 
I understand, and that is true. I was merely pointing out that this was not the "purpose" for it's design. In other words, the fact that it spins does not defeat the intended purpose. But yes, if one wants the cigar ring to be used for the purpose of an anti-roll feature (a purpose other than what it was intended for), then I could see why this would be a disappointment. 

I would suggest to those folks, to simply find a washer with the same I.D. as the cigar ring, thick enough to cause the tailcap to tighten down it down, thus preventing it from spinning.

Personally, I would have liked to have seen an anti-roll feature apart from the cigar ring, as I prefer to leave the cigar ring off this size light.


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 22, 2011)

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4JuXBMqoMM
> 
> here is a quick video i did with beam shots of the tk35 and bc40 on a wall indoors about 10 ft away


 
I just saw them they were great. Did you by any chance compare the M3C4 and TK 35?

Sorry I did find it on your site thanks again!


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Apr 22, 2011)

The Olight M3X out-throws the Jetbeam BC40 with ease, the larger (deeper & wider head) makes a huge difference. I agree that a smooth reflector would help but the light clearly isnt designed as a thrower, BUT The BC40 is surely going on my Remington 870 tonight and the TD15X back to the counter beside the M3X. I took a picture of the M3X, BC40 and TD15X for comparison below. I here smooth reflector BC40's are coming soon


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 22, 2011)

I love my JetBeam lights top-quality, but the III-M is the biggest I have from them. Have a big Eagletac and I like it, but it is pretty top heavy. Recently got the TK35.... FANTASTIC size, weight, balance, output.... first great Fenix in a long while. The Fenix rises from the ashes again I'd say.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 22, 2011)

pageyjim said:


> I just saw them they were great. Did you by any chance compare the M3C4 and TK 35?
> 
> Sorry I did find it on your site thanks again!


 
I should've done one but didn't think about it


----------



## purelite (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, Pagey

I am surpised the place of purchase isnt willing to replace the whole light. Thats kind of wierd. I dont know if i would hold JB responsible for crappy CS. $4.00 of your next $140 light? Thats freakin' lame 

I wouldnt go and crucify Jetbem because of one bad light. I have had a JB M1X and the quality to me was no better than the BC40 in anyway . Same threads,same HA same level of everything. Had a nice SS bezel ring and some more lighting options but not worth twice as much. Remember HDS had some major problems awhile back also . And Fenix has issues with many lights too.
True the cigar ring could have been designed better and maybe they will improve it soon?

I am very pleased with this lightso far. Is it the Ultimate Thrower of all time? Nope. I dont believe it is beeing touted as the best thrower on the market. Is a RA 170 the best thrower ever made? I dont think so. Then why isnt it being criticized for not being the best throwing light ever made?

The BC40 is intended as an affordable high performing light that covers a wide range of use.

True the cigar ring could have been designed better


----------



## Mustangous (Apr 22, 2011)

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4JuXBMqoMM
> 
> here is a quick video i did with beam shots of the tk35 and bc40 on a wall indoors about 10 ft away


 
Thanks for the time to post up a video! Just curious, from other videos and other reviews they said that the tk35 wasn't as white as the BS40?

I have going back and forth between the the two and I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on the tk35. To me it's a little odd looking, but like the fact that it's shorter.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 22, 2011)

purelite said:


> Wow, Pagey
> 
> I am surpised the place of purchase isnt willing to replace the whole light. Thats kind of wierd. I dont know if i would hold JB responsible for crappy CS. $4.00 of your next $140 light? Thats freakin' lame
> 
> ...


 
All good points. What should have been done is it should have been picked up for free and replaced for free. The conversation started with this is a budget line or something etc. I didn't want to argue. I have a nice light with a nice beam profile and I'll make it a "knockaround" light. But it bugs me every time I change modes. So I won't change modes, so I won't be reminded every time. I have been working on it a lot and it is a lot better, but still very rough etc. I was willing to get the switch and a little off my next ET, which was my suggestion when they were defending the lesser quality and I ultimately got 3% off my ET M3C4. 
As far as Jetbeam they are ultimately responsible for their distributors right or wrong imo. And it cracks me up there is a thread for a new light of theirs with about 6 unanswered questions that have been posted for more than a week from a different JB dist. So I guess we are just suppose to buy their product and not get decent questions answered. When it is all said and done it is no big deal for me or them. I'm taking it as a learning experience, I tried to save a couple extra bucks when I had dealers that have shown they back up their products. Maybe I owe them an apology for not supporting them when they have been good to me. 

Sorry if I am venting but it also turns out I was also "lucky" enough to be one of the first 50 people to order a different light and receive a "special" deal from a different manu. When as it turns out if I would have received a better deal from their US distributor anyway. LOL


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 22, 2011)

Mustangous said:


> Thanks for the time to post up a video! Just curious, from other videos and other reviews they said that the tk35 wasn't as white as the BS40?
> 
> I have going back and forth between the the two and I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on the tk35. To me it's a little odd looking, but like the fact that it's shorter.
> 
> Thanks again!!!!


 
Some people's tk35 had a greenish tint to them. Mine did not.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 22, 2011)

You can't go wrong with the tk35. There is just a $40 difference that make up people's minds.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 22, 2011)

SbFlashLightGuy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4JuXBMqoMM
> 
> here is a quick video i did with beam shots of the tk35 and bc40 on a wall indoors about 10 ft away



In your indoor video the Fenix looks brighter. In these outdoor beamshots the BC40 looks a little brighter. I wonder if the variance between one BC40 and another BC40 or one TK35 and another TK35 is greater than the difference between the BC40 and the TK35?

BC40 vs TK35


----------



## recDNA (Apr 22, 2011)

FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> The Olight M3X out-throws the Jetbeam BC40 with ease, the larger (deeper & wider head) makes a huge difference. I agree that a smooth reflector would help but the light clearly isnt designed as a thrower, BUT The BC40 is surely going on my Remington 870 tonight and the TD15X back to the counter beside the M3X. I took a picture of the M3X, BC40 and TD15X for comparison below. I here smooth reflector BC40's are coming soon


 
That's annoying - I just got my BC40 and an improved model already in the works? Now I'm stuck paying for another reflector if it is even user seviceable at all.


----------



## purelite (Apr 22, 2011)

You can tell the top part of the head has to unscrew to fit that reflector in the BC40. But I bet is loctited on there with the red stuff. still, some heat and daring bravado and you might get it off without doing any damage. Its just a flashlight how tight could it be?

i think I would have still gone for the OP not the smooth but....

Sorry you ended up with a bad taste in your mouth Pagey. Its happened to me and it is not fun. You have a good attitude about it


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah nevermind.


----------



## mdpvs7 (Apr 25, 2011)

jbrett14 said:


> Just ordered the BC40 a couple days ago. Waiting to compare it to my Fenix TK30, which is the same shape, but with a head that is approx. 12mm larger.
> 
> I would probably prefer to have the configuration (2 x 18650 side by side) like the TK35, but it just seems that it ought to have a full cylindrical body. Doesn't look like it would be a nice feel. Maybe it is. Either way, I would like to see either configuration with the switch at the head end. I don't consider these tactical lights and it just makes sense to have these larger search lights to have the switch located where your thumb would be while holding the light with a normal grip. Maybe it's just me.


 
I totally agree with you on the side switch - have been looking for some time for an upgrade to my Ultrastinger dog-walking flashlight, which to me has almost ideal ergonomics for hand-carry with thumb comfortably-resting on the (side-located) switch, which allows for relaxed and near instantaneous one-hand operation without any major movement. With the heft of the NiCad battery, it also has a very good clocking factor. I wish there were either: more options for current-gen lights such as BC40, DBS, or Catapult to include a side switch or a generational upgrade to the Ultrastinger (or corresponding mod) to go to 2 or 3x18650 with an XM-L or equivalent source. I just received an Olight SR90, which is awesome, and has a very nice side switch, but this is just a "little" larger than an ideal 2x18650-size carry light. I also seem to rotate between an N30 and various smaller single-18650 tactical lights (various Fenix and Solarforce) for my nightly walks and find these ideal for what they are with the tail-mounted switch. I am at this point considering adding either a BC40, DBS, or Catapult V3 to the dog-walk collection.


----------



## ergotelis (May 6, 2011)

Just got my Bc40. Have too Tk35 and catapult xm-l. I measured mine bc40 about 810 OTF. I modded catapult with a very high graded t6 cutter led and outputs 790 OTF. My Tk35 looks supercharged has an output of 901(!!!) OTF. For comparison with other famous lights, i am measuring my IFE2 nitecore 280 OTF, Armytek predator 345 OTF. Can tell you more flashlights readings if you want but most of them are modded. All readings were taken at 30 sec in an empty white room.


----------



## purelite (May 6, 2011)

Thats respectable!!! Good to know my $62 light actually puts out over 800 lumens!!!! 
I have to laugh at all the suckers paying $100 + to get less!!!!

Go JetBeam!!!


----------



## Dsoto87 (May 6, 2011)

I laugh at all the suckers who think a flashlights value is based solely on lumen count


----------



## jbrett14 (May 7, 2011)

As far as "all the suckers paying $100 + to get less", I think it boils down to one's budget. Paying over $100 might be unjustified for me, but not for the fellow who makes twice the money I do. So I'm not sure it would be accurate to call them "suckers". Wasteful, maybe, but not "suckers".

As far as "the suckers who think a flashlights value is based solely on lumen count", I haven't come across many posts that would indicate that this is their "sole" basis for buying a light, given that most of them are buying brands which would ALL be considered very good qaulity. In other words, it's a given that the quality is already there, and therefore, lumens then might become the only matter discussed. 

From my experience, there was not much difference in quality between my Fenix TK30 and my JetBeam BC40, and yet the JetBeam was about HALF the price. So given this similarity in quality, it would make sense to choose the one with MORE lumens, especially if it's price is less. As for the folks who might be buying the really cheap quality high lumen lights, perhaps their thinking that it only needs to last a couple years anyway before a newer model comes out for them to buy. Again, I'm not sure it's accurate to call any of them "suckers" though.

A sucker would be a guy who is duped into buying an advertised 800 lumen light that is really only 200.

Just wanted to share another perspective.


----------



## phantom23 (May 7, 2011)

BC40 doesn't have more lumens. It's not half the price but about 70%. And not wasteful because lumens are not everything, TK35 has big advantage of size and great UI.


----------



## pageyjim (May 7, 2011)

Also the TK 35 has 4 light modes opposed to 2 for the BC40. I never thought the TK 35 would win a beauty contest but the BC 40 does have the advantage of looking like a "potato masher."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_24_grenade


----------



## ergotelis (May 7, 2011)

tk35 is my choice too between these two. And this because of size-design,UI and better color, at least on mine. But honestly, bc40 isn't that bad.It is simple(yes you don't always need all these things they have, just 2 basic modes) cheap(at that price you can buy only monkeyfire) and with quality(AR lens, efficient circuit&led, great construction,double springs silver plated for the batteries,good heatsinking design) and one more, at least for me, i find jetbeam to be much less slippery than tk35.
So, i keep and use both! For daily use, Jetbeam seems better,but for camping or long lasting outdoor activities tk35 is better.


----------



## thedukeoftank (May 7, 2011)

Honestly, after my Bc10 experiences, I doubt I'll buy a Bc40... there is a quality/reliability sacrifice for this price point.


----------



## Mustangous (May 7, 2011)

thedukeoftank said:


> Honestly, after my Bc10 experiences, I doubt I'll buy a Bc40... there is a quality/reliability sacrifice for this price point.


 
Really? I love my bc10. 

I just received the tk35 and think it's awesome, but don't have the bc40 to compare it to. After using it it feels better in my hand then I thought.


----------



## jbrett14 (May 7, 2011)

Sorry fellas, I should have been more specific. My last post wasn't necessarily in regards to only these two lights, since it was in response to some vague statements. 

For me, it was more of a comparison between my TK30 vs. the BC40, since they are more physically alike. I wasn't questioning or commenting on anyone here who may think the TK35 is a better light than the BC40, or whether it's worth the extra $40. I don't doubt it is. And I don't have near the experience with either brand to form a strong opinion on which of the two is a better value. I can only speak from my limited experience and even then, it is based on my preference of fewer modes. 

For those who want several modes, including blinking modes, and a shorter light, then it makes perfect sense to purchase the TK35 over the BC40. My guess is that they are BOTH excellent lights (time will tell) at reasonable prices, meaning I don't think of anyone who buys EITHER light a "sucker".

I'd probably prefer the size of the TK35 but given that the extra modes would be worthless to me, and given that each brand seems to get the same percentage of positive reviews, it made the most sense for me to save the $40 and get the BC40, which I would gladly sell if EITHER manufacturer makes this format (2 x 18650) light with a switch at the front end. Then again, if the ZL SC600 turns out to be what it is on paper, I probably will not be needing any 2 x 18650 lights. I'm a sucker for those ZebraLights 

Jonny


----------



## jbrett14 (May 7, 2011)

Also, I wanted to clarify that I was not insinuating that ANYONE who spends more than $100 for a light is being wasteful. I was merely offering the other poster another argument, in favor of "sucker", that COULD be used, if that was his choosing. 

Whether or not it's wasteful is purely subjective. It might be wasteful for one to spend $20 on a light if all they NEED is a $10 light. And let's face it, MOST of us don't NEED half the lights we buy. We buy them because we are flashaholics and we convince ourselves that we "need" the next greatest light that comes out. Then we justify it's purchase to our family members who just don't get it. 

Carry on.

Jonny


----------



## Mustangous (May 7, 2011)

I don't like the blinky modes either, but something that I didnt know about the tk35 till i had it in my hands was that in order to get into the blinky modes you have to hold the mode button down. So if you would just click through the modes you only get low med high and turbo, which I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Chrisdm (May 8, 2011)

I'd buy the Jetbeam if the TK35 cost $50 LESS... The Fenix looks like a rebranded Eveready you'd get at the grocery store for $8.99. Plus the questionable tint? You can do A LOT better for that kind of money. Heck you can do a lot better for a lot less money, as the Jetbeam easily proves.


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (May 8, 2011)

I got both and I like the BC40 more than the TK35. The BC40 feels higher quality, feel better to hold, and nicer beam. The TK35 green tint sucks! and mode switching button breaks easily.


----------



## Mustangous (May 8, 2011)

Not sure what's up with the green tint, I don't have a green tint on mine. Even the review from a few pages ago talks about the beam color the same. Did they change something?


----------



## hivoltage (May 8, 2011)

No green tint here either!!


----------



## jbrett14 (May 8, 2011)

Chrisdm said:


> The Fenix looks like a rebranded Eveready you'd get at the grocery store for $8.99.


 
That's funnny. I always enjoy a little humor in these forums. I personally have mixed feelings on how this light looks. Of course, it's subjective.


----------



## jbrett14 (May 8, 2011)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> I got both and I like the BC40 more than the TK35. The BC40 feels higher quality, feel better to hold, and nicer beam. The TK35 green tint sucks! and mode switching button breaks easily.


 
I appreciate this kind of input. This is valuable info for those who can only afford buying one.

I don't have the TK35 and have no plans to buy one as I already bought the BC40, but I would love to have one, for my own testing. 

I've not heard very many negative comments on the TK35, but you seem to be quite sure it's inferior. Thanks for sharing. Nice to hear from folks who have BOTH. 

Jonny


----------



## recDNA (May 8, 2011)

pageyjim said:


> Also the TK 35 has 4 light modes opposed to 2 for the BC40. I never thought the TK 35 would win a beauty contest but the BC 40 does have the advantage of looking like a "potato masher."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_24_grenade


 
For me two modes rather than 4 and disco modes is a plus not a minus. I would never use a light the size of a bc40 for low output purposes. I love its ui. You always know what mode its in when you turn it on. I have a keychain light if I want to read a map or navigate to the bathroom. I love the looks of the fenix but the green tint rules it out for me.


----------



## ergotelis (May 8, 2011)

To add here, my Tk35 has superior tint, much better than my bc40. It is like 2T from cutter. And what an output, 900+ OTF! will try to measure the current too. I might have been one of the luckiest guys in this case.Also to add, perfect centering.

The bad thing in this case is the fact that you can get an excellent and a very bad tk35. 
For bc40 we still don't know.


----------



## Mustangous (May 8, 2011)

Again, not sure what green tint you guys are referring too. 

I personally dont like holding something so skinny, maybe you guys are used to that! The tk35'fits in a pocket better than the b 40. All that is a personal preference and is irrelevant. 

The modes are super easy on the tk. 2 buttons, one for mode and on/off. So what ever mode you leave it in it stays in, what's the big deal? If someone wants the blinky mode, which I don't, you can't get into the blinky modes unless you hold the mode button down. 

I honestly didn't like the look of the tk35 till I got it and used it. It actually feels better in my hands and it's short enough to put in my pocket. I'm not saying ones better then the other, just my preference and what I looked for a light. At first I wanted the Sunwayman m60r because it was 2 cells deep and you can use 2, 4 or 6 cells(cr123), but it didn't have the XML bulb I wanted. so for me the tk35 was next best.


----------



## Sway (May 8, 2011)

*Ref the BC40*
In my earlier post to this thread I stated the holster would not work with the cigar ring but after stretching it out some it will.

Edit: _The holster will work with the cigar ring if you stretch it out, I worked a 2D Mag into it and let it set a few days now the ring will pass through the bottom. The ring is flat on one side and rounded on the the other, it’s work best with the rounded side toward the bezel the flat side can still sang a little on the holster when deployed._


----------



## JohnF (May 9, 2011)

I disagree - having on/off where your thumb naturally lands also make it much easier to inadvertently turn on/off or change modes. 

The TK35 is comfortable for belt carry, the JB is not. I don't think you'll ever see LEO's carry a configuration like the JB, but I'm seeing some cops with the TK35 on their belt.

I don't have either one, so my opinion is based just on observation.


----------



## flame2000 (May 9, 2011)

After reading thru most of the reviews, BC40 looks like a well made, no-nonsense light at a good price point. I don't need so many modes and the BC40 UI is just perfect. 
I don't find the BC40 ugly as some said. I used to think zebra-light were the ugliest light ever made. But after reading more about them, I think they are very well made and offers excellent run time.
I do find the EagleTac M3C4 XM-L much better looking than the TK35 though for a 2x18650 config light like the TK35! 
*
*


----------



## houtex (May 15, 2011)

I have both of theses.

I've been carrying the Fenix ever since it came out on my duty belt as my second light (Streamlight SL20 as primary,you guys know why) and the Jetbeam rode in my tacpants leg pocket last night.
Both lights have the same slighty cool tint,more white that anything. The Fenix has a brighter hot spot and throws further. The Jetbeam is more pocketable.

I don't think anyine could go wrong with either light.


----------



## hsmeet (Jul 3, 2011)

TK35 is better in my view having a good looks and design that fits into my palm well.

you may like the JB and it is personal choice.


----------



## tsask (Jul 6, 2011)

I went with the Catapult V3. WOW!!!! It was a big hit on some recent night time emergency management activities.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 6, 2011)

tsask said:


> I went with the Catapult V3. WOW!!!! It was a big hit on some recent night time emergency management activities.


 
Now get the TK-35 and you can do a real world comparison for us. :devil:

Great to hear it worked out for you.


----------



## SloNicK (Oct 27, 2011)

I compared the TK35 and BC40 are here: http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=6369

What do you think about the TK35 clone for $38: http://www.cnqualitygoods.com/goods.php?id=1312 ?


----------



## veedo (Oct 27, 2011)

SloNicK said:


> I compared the TK35 and BC40 are here: http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=6369
> 
> What do you think about the TK35 clone for $38: http://www.cnqualitygoods.com/goods.php?id=1312 ?



that doesnt look like a clone, that looks like a tk35!


----------



## RedForest UK (Oct 27, 2011)

That's why they call it a clone  It doesn't have the lettering and the modes seem different, we'll have to wait for reviews to clarify the ui..


----------



## nobunaga88 (Oct 27, 2011)

RedForest UK said:


> That's why they call it a clone  It doesn't have the lettering and the modes seem different, we'll have to wait for reviews to clarify the ui..


 
I'm just wondering, is that rejected items?
oo:


----------



## js-lots (Oct 28, 2011)

In terms of brightness they seem to be the same. I own both. However it is much easier to carry around the bc40. I hate the holder that comes withfenix and it is just not practical. They both have the forward clicks but the bc40 can be had for 35 dollars cheaper. Its a matter of preference.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 28, 2011)

tsask said:


> Ive been considering that TK 35, Fenix toughnesss and 800 lumens. Today I saw a banner ad here at CPF:thumbsup: for the new Jetbeam BC 40. I get the impression from the Jetbeam AD that it throws more light than the TK 35. Which 2 x 18650 light to get???



Had the same dilemma like you. I bought the Fenix TK35. 

Here are my reasons:

1. Tk35 is smaller (side by side 18650 instead of one infront of the other)
2. Tk35 has more modes (i really like the low modes which i can run it overnight and lasts well into the next day)
3. Tk35 better throw

Hmmm...wait...just realized this is an old post. You might have bought your light months before I got my Tk35! haha 

Road out...


----------

